# FS: Tanganyikans!



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

The Tang's are located in Richmond.

neolamprologus pectoralis x 4 (breeding - I have a couple juvies) - $40
julichromis regani x 1 - $8
neolamprolongus lelupi x 1 (all by her lonesome) - $8
neolamprolongus multifasciatus x 16 (colony - breeding) (many juveniles) - $80 for the colony
cyprichromis leptosoma utinta x 4 (breeding) - $40
julichromis transcriptus x can't count (breeding) (many juveniles) - $80 for all of them

Or, take them all for $250

I want to get rid of them together as groups, because they are all very friendly with each other, and show very little signs of aggression.

Pickup in Richmond

Pictures available upon request.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

What about the blue spot gobie that you got from me?
Why the shut down?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I lost him about a week ago.  

It pretty well put me over the edge, so I've decided to give up on my planted and cichlids and go right for salt water.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

That's too bad.What happend?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't know. He was fine one day, and dead the next. All the other fish were fine. He might of had it out with another one, or did something to himself which caused it, wish I knew.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Are the kribensis just the usual pulcher species?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Kribs are pulcher, yes. Born and raised in my tank. 

Bump to the top - all the fish are still for sale, lots of interest, but no bites.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

is there multiple clown loaches? looking for a group or a start of a group


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I have one, his name is Ted. And he is a little guy.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Actual pictures of your fish would result in quicker sales!!

You told me that you were going to place some pictures up & I still don't see any!

It's the weekend, so what's your excuse now! lol


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Pardon?

I took pictures, I didn't like the way they turned out. 

And it may be the weekend, but the fish are at my office 45 minutes away from me. And if people are interested in them, they should already know what they look like. If you don't know what a multi looks like - I probably don't want to sell them to you.

Don't be rude.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sometimes we want to see pics to see the health of the fish that is been sold not because we dont know what they look like.
I think he was been funny and was waiting for your pics, thats all


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Here you are, hopefully you can see them.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

thread bump!


----------



## discussdiscus (Oct 25, 2010)

Interested in Fresh Water Fish and any fresh water plants. How much for all? Can't pick up until Saturday because I lived out in Hope and would have to have someone pick them up for me. Please let me know if still available


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

All my plants are spoken for, but you can grab all my fish for $40


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

daily bump.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

daily bump.


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a group of the Transcriptus from Neoh, and they are very cool. Great deal, these are 30 bucks in stores.
I agree, demanding pictures is not polite, or funny. 
I may want those pectoralis if you have them if on the wknd? 
Jamie


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Who said anything about "demanding!!!",

I simply asked for actual pictures as we all wanna see how is each fish health before wasting gas & finding out the hard way!

Plus actual pictures will result in quicker sale.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, you have pictures of the cyprichromis leptosoma utinta?

Thanks!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

bump to the top!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

major price drop!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you know if the julichromis (either of the species) and the cyprichromis leptosoma utinta would fit in a 30" long 30 gal tank?


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

They would, yes. Both are docile. Juli's stay at the bottom and the Utintas stay in the middle and top.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Tried to send you a PM but your inbox is apparently full!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

That's normal. Try again, Steve.


----------

